# Form 80 and russian descent



## julienf (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I've started looking at the notorious form 80 (character assessment) and found weird questions about arabic or russian descent... My partner's great grand father was russian (very remote and no patronymic name, only the family name can tell) and I wonder if I should check the box or not.

Does anyone know how many generations are to be considered to be defined as "from russian descent" ? I can't find a definition on the immigration website.

Many thanks!
Ju


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

julienf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've started looking at the notorious form 80 (character assessment) and found weird questions about arabic or russian descent... My partner's great grand father was russian (very remote and no patronymic name, only the family name can tell) and I wonder if I should check the box or not.
> 
> ...


Oh my God, a Frenchie on the forum!! So weird!!! Hello there 

Question: are you including your partner in your visa application? As dependent?


----------



## julienf (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi other frenchie 

Yes, I'm planning to add her as a dependent on my visa application.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

julienf said:


> Hi other frenchie
> 
> Yes, I'm planning to add her as a dependent on my visa application.


Then I'd recommend you put "yes" for her. Transparency is the only way when it comes to charactere assessment. Even if this detail does not seem at all relevant, it will not look good if DIAC finds out about it, especially if they think it is relevant to them.

And bare in mind that your CO will look at the form only if he finds something suspicious about your application. It is recommended to front load the form when you apply, to get a quicker result, but in most cases, CO will not ask for it..

I would not worry too much, and tick "yes".

Where are you from? Just don't tell me Paris


----------



## julienf (Jul 28, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Then I'd recommend you put "yes" for her. Transparency is the only way when it comes to charactere assessment. Even if this detail does not seem at all relevant, it will not look good if DIAC finds out about it, especially if they think it is relevant to them.
> 
> And bare in mind that your CO will look at the form only if he finds something suspicious about your application. It is recommended to front load the form when you apply, to get a quicker result, but in most cases, CO will not ask for it..
> 
> ...


I think you're right, it's better to keep it transparent and answer questions if necessary. It's probably not a big deal but the question still looks strange...

Nope, I'm from Nice 

Where are you from? What's your status ?

Cheers


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

julienf said:


> I think you're right, it's better to keep it transparent and answer questions if necessary. It's probably not a big deal but the question still looks strange...
> 
> Nope, I'm from Nice
> 
> ...


Nice is good. Better than Paris haha
I'm from Marseille

Status shown in my signature 
Have you been to Oz before?


----------



## ilik1989 (Aug 9, 2017)

I am from Kazakhstan and have a patronic name which is not mentioned in the passport what do I do? Guys no jokes only relevant info, please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ilik1989 said:


> I am from Kazakhstan and have a patronic name which is not mentioned in the passport what do I do? Guys no jokes only relevant info, please


From what I understand, your patronymic name is not mentioned in the passport but may have been used in other documents by you like education, job , bank accounts etc ?

Am I correct ?

Cheers


----------



## Nick2008 (Aug 25, 2011)

ilik1989 said:


> I am from Kazakhstan and have a patronic name which is not mentioned in the passport what do I do? Guys no jokes only relevant info, please


I would still write the patronymic if you are of Russian descent as Form 80 requests. Even though the Kazakhstani passport does not have your patronymic in it, it still should have been registered in your birth certificate (ФИО). Since your birth certificate is used for a lot of official purposes, it's better to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I havent seen nothing about arabs in form 80). Only russians abd chinese. My guess is that we have patronymic name (which others dont have) and for chinese they ask some number (dont remember exactly what number).
Dont worry it will not affect your visa application)


----------

